# Whooping cough and steroids



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Long story short - 

I'm suffering from really bad whooping cough - for about 7 weeks now and have been off work for 4 weeks.
Doc prescribed 2 weeks of antibiotics and rest.

Still bad so got sent for a chest xray the other day and doc prescribed me 7 days of Prednisolone Steroids (50mg a day).

Just started taking the Prednisolone yesterday and made the mistake of googling and reading some of the side effects of these steroids. Some scarey stuff, including making sure you taper the dose and don't come off it cold turkey (I've not been told to do this).

Any adults on here had whooping cough or taken Prednisolone?
Is there light at the end of the tunnel, cause the way I feel just now ain't good.


----------



## HH66 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm asthmatic and sometimes need prednisolone when I have a chest infection that I can't shift. The advice about coming off them slowly is sensible. I also find that taking them straight after a decent breakfast each day helps them to get into my system slowly and ensures that the worst of the anxiety etc has passed before bedtime so I can usually manage a reasonable amount of sleep. They do work for me but I hate taking them and am always glad to come off.
Heleyne


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Been on and off prednisolone for years. Advice is to taper off slowly but I have heard more recently, if you're prescribed a short dose (couple of weeks), then you can stop when you've finished the prescription given.

You'll find it can make you peckish after a few days but I find that now I know that I keep an eye out for my eating habits changing and adjust to suit.

Long term these drugs can do all the scary stuff you've been reading about but short term they can work magic without long term side effects to worry about.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Whooping cough in adults isn't known as the 100-day cough for nothing. It can be quite debilitating can't it. Prednisolone might sound scary, but the alternative is unthinkable. It will help alleviate the illness but, as others here say, come off it slowly.

Here's wishing you a speedy recovery.

Colin


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Oh poor you, my kids had it when they were little and I remember it as if it was yesterday, cough, cough, cough..........puke....... then finish their dinner.:roll: 

What other have said about short term steroids is all correct.
No long term side effects but short term........well, shall I say" increased appetite"!! also restlessness, hyper activity and if you do get to sleep you may have vivid dreams.
No harm will come to you if you stop it as soon as you have finished the course, it is only long term use that need to ween off gradually

The chores will be a breeze and when you have finished yours you can come down and do mine.

Try and take them as early in the day as you can, that way the side effects will hopefully be weakened and will not be too uptight by bedtime. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I have taken in short term several times for chronic sinus infections and its worked every time, two weeks then stopped taking it no problems to report.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Morag.

Been on steroids for 8 years now for RA. 

As said above short term just finish after the 2 weeks. 

Long term you would have to wean your self off them. 

I'm sure you will feel a lot better after you have taken the course.

Make sure you take them early with food. Sometime you do feel funny but 

it will pass and the cure will be worth it.

Good luck and we all here at all time for chat.

Nora.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm taking Prednisolone in the form of eye-drops. I haven't noticed any side effects, but by the sound of it I'm glad I didn't do a google search. Initially I had to take them every 2 hours during the day, which totalled about 8. It was reduced to 6 a day, then 4, then last week I was told to reduce to 3 for a week, then 2. Eventually it will be 1 a day, but then that continues for life. It's to prevent my body rejecting my corneal graft. I'll no doubt go through the same process when I have the other eye done.

Maybe the same side effects don't apply if it's not taken orally, though for the first two weeks after the operation I was also taking anti-inflammatory eye-drops (amongst others :roll: ) and they worked wonders for the arthritis in my hand.

Sorry about the whooping-cough. I've never come across it but my brother had it as a baby and my mum would often talk about how awful it was.


Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Morag, no problems or long term after effects of short sharp dose of prednisolone/steroids. Have had them myself for asthma.
Have had whooping cough as an adult, (and also as a child) despite vaccination. just unlucky i guess, the cough lasts for ages.
Hope you feel better soon.

Sue


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

7 weeks ago after suffering badly for a couple of weeks I was marched to a German GP by my wife, he diagnosed suspected whooping cough. By then I had been a fortnight gradually getting worse and was suffering from terrible lack of sleep and virtually no appetite.

This last week I can confidently say it has been seen off. He prescribed “Prednison HEXAL 20mg” (think it’s the same drug) along with a course of antibiotics and an asthma like inhaling spray for relief during a coughing fit. 

He was very keen to emphasize how I should take the Prednison. 3 days at two tabs a day, 3 days at 1 tab a day, 3 days at half a tab a day and 3 days at a quarter tab a day. Worked for me! Good luck hope you are better soon. It’s horrible isn’t it?

Dick


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Have had several short courses in the past for really bad asthma during a chest infection. Had to take 4 tablets morning and night for 5 days. Was never told to reduce gradually just stop after the 5 days prescription. Always felt much better after.

Denise


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi Morag, my sympathies - I had it last year. It is nasty but all you can do is rest and let your body fight back.
The whooping cough virus appears to have mutated over recent years (as viruses tend to do over time) and neither the vaccine nor existing immunity that some of us had can fully protect us hence the increase in cases.
Use it as an excuse to indulge yourself for a while but watch the appetite with those steroids

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice everyone, it's put my mind at rest a bit.
I've never suffered from any breathing problems before, but this illness has given me a new appreciation of how bad it must be for people who suffer from severe asthma.

It's a horrible illness, as Angie says, cough cough, can't breathe, puke.
I have actually passed out twice as well.

The steroids do seem to be helping, though I am starting to fell quite hungry!

When you read the net you realise there's been a huge increase in adult whooping cough cases this year. Hope you guys don't catch it!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> It's a horrible illness, as Angie says, cough cough, can't breathe, puke.
> I have actually passed out twice as well.
> 
> The steroids do seem to be helping, though I am starting to fell quite hungry!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sounds about right, I often thought it would have been less traumatic if I had just chucked the dinner down the toilet and missed out the coughing bit. :roll:


----------

